# qui ne me paraissait devoir profiter qu'à l'ennemi



## ipecacuana19

Bonjour à tous!

J'ai mis seulement le mot "coupable" de mon problème. En réalité j'ai un problème de traduction du français à l'italien d'une phrase entière:


Il s'agit d'une phrase qui paraît dans le roman _En Quarantaine_ de l'auteure belge Jacqueline Harpman.


"Je n'avais pas compris qu'il est des moments, dans l'Histoire, où il est décent que les bons sentiments étouffent le bon sens. *Ma propre patrie souffrait très décemment sous la botte, je ne comptais pas que cela me rendît stupide, qui ne me paraissait devoir profiter qu'à l'ennemi*."

(J'ai mis en gras la phrase problématique).


Ma version est:  
"Non avevo capito che ci sono dei momenti, nella Storia, nei quali ènecessario che i buoni sentimenti soffochino il buon senso. La miapatria soffriva molto dignitosamente sotto assedio, ma non credo checiò mi rendesse stupida, cosa che mi sembrava potesse soloavvantaggiare il nemico."


J'ai, donc, entendu le "qui" en le référant à "stupide"... C'est-à-dire que si la protagoniste (ou bien le peuple) est stupide l'ennemi peut en profiter.




Je vous demande si ça peut avoir du sens ou si je me suis complètement trompée! 


(Accetto volentieri anche risposte in italiano!)


Grazieee!


----------



## matoupaschat

ipecacuana19 said:


> Il s'agit d'une phrase qui paraît dans le roman _En Quarantaine_ de l'auteure belge Jacqueline Harpman._"Je n'avais pas compris qu'il est des moments, dans l'Histoire, où il est décent que les bons sentiments étouffent le bon sens. *Ma propre patrie souffrait très décemment sous la botte, je ne comptais pas que cela me rendît stupide, qui ne me paraissait devoir profiter qu'à l'ennemi*."_​(J'ai mis en gras la phrase problématique).​Ma version est:"Non avevo capito che ci sono dei momenti, nella Storia, nei quali ènecessario che i buoni sentimenti soffochino il buon senso. La miapatria soffriva molto dignitosamente sotto assedio, ma non credo checiò mi rendesse stupida, cosa che mi sembrava potesse soloavvantaggiare il nemico."​
> J'ai, donc, entendu le "qui" en le référant à "stupide"... C'est-à-dire que si la protagoniste (ou bien le peuple) est stupide l'ennemi peut en profiter.


Ciao Ipecacuana19 e benvenuta in WRF,
La tua traduzione mi pare buona, anche se la frase originale non è chiarissima. "Sous la botte" significa "sotto il giogo, la dominazione, in balia a, ecc."


----------



## ipecacuana19

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Ipecacuana19 e benvenuta in WRF,
> È vero che la frase non è chiarissima. Chi è il narratore, uomo o donna?




Ciao e grazie!

Il narratore è una donna. C'è una sorta di doppia narrazione, comunque, perché parte della storia è narrata dalla protagonista da bambina nel '42 e le considerazioni e i chiarimenti ci sono dati dalla stessa però adulta e narratrice.


----------



## matoupaschat

Scusa, nel frattempo, ho riletto e editato il mio post.
Adesso devo riflettere un po'...
Edit: Confermo che hai ragione, non la capirei in un altro modo. Comunque lascerei l'imperfetto anche in italiano: _non credevo che ciò mi rendesse_; credo che tu possa perfino lasciar perdere il _che, _la frase ne sarebbe ambigua come in francese.


----------



## ipecacuana19

Scusami, ho letto ora!
Ti ringrazio per l'impegno. Aspetto la tua conclusione, allora


----------



## matoupaschat

Guarda su al #4! È l'edit a mandare in bestia! Ci si ritrova sempre a rincorrere le risposte...


----------



## ipecacuana19

Ahi, ahi. Non riesco a stare dietro all'edit! 

In effetti mi dava qualche problema quel "che", volevo cercare di eliminarlo ma temevo potesse crearmi problemi!

Ti ringrazio davvero per il tuo aiuto!


----------



## matoupaschat

Scusa, ho sbagliato, scambiavo _ciò che_ e _cosa che._ Lascia tutto come l'avevi scritto, era benissimo.


----------



## ipecacuana19

Sono contenta!
Grazie ancora!


----------

